# indoor gas oval r/c track(cleveland,ohio)



## One up One down (Oct 24, 2003)

Hello Racers........... :wave: 


One Up One Down R/C Racing Hobby Club 
2004-2005 Indoor Race Schedule 

(Indoor Gas Oval- Saturday Evenings)

Location
The Ohio Army National Guard (Woods King Armory)
4303 Green Rd.
Highland Hills, Ohio 44128
*************************************************
Race Schedule
November 27 opening day
December 19**(Sunday) <<<<<<<<<<<
January 15 and 29
February 12 and 26
March 19
April 2 and 30

** Sign-Ups Begin At 10am. till 11:30am. (Sunday)<<<<<<<<<<<<<
************************************************** **
Eligable Classes
1/10 Touring Cars (NO Lola Bodies)
1/10 Stadium Trucks
Sprint Cars
1/10 and 1/8 2WD (Stock or Touring Car Bodies)
1/10 4WD (Touring Car Bodies)
All Electric Classes Welcome !!!!
* Silicone Tires ONLY *
************************************************** ******* 
ROAR Rules Apply 
ROAR Members,Must Show your (ROAR Card)

NON ROAR Members Can Obtain Membership At TheTrack.($ 30.00)1full year

Sign-Ups Begin at 4:00pm.-5:30pm.
Race Begins at 6pm.
************************************************** ******
Race Fees
$10.00 First Car/ $5.00 Additional Cars

AMBrc / Autoscore Scoring System / Personal Transponders Welcome

:lol: For more info [email protected] :roll:


----------

